# Rabbit Pizza Anyone?



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2014)

The idea of rabbit pizza, along with this billboard advertising it in Hell Pizza in New Zealand, is enough to make me stay far away from this place, regardless of the fact that they may have other good pizzas there...http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...vers-billboard-dead-rabbits-article-1.1758447


----------



## Justme (May 6, 2014)

YUCK. I have never wanted to eat rabbit again after my father brought one in for the pot, which he had just run over with the car, when I was a child!


----------



## That Guy (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Bee (May 6, 2014)

I love wild rabbit stew.:grin:


----------



## Mirabilis (May 6, 2014)

Looove rabbit!   yummm yumm


----------



## SifuPhil (May 6, 2014)

Wabbit pizza - huh-huh-huh-huh-huh!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 6, 2014)

It's funny how are posts are listed together in "latest posts" Mine says "wonderful animal video" and yours says "rabbit pizza" LOL!  Have you ever looked at topic (anyone) and seen how they read if you put them together, that can actually be a hoot.  Like SB's and mine it could read "Wonderful animal video, anyone for rabbit pizza".  Maybe we should try a game along those lines hugs Sb, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (May 6, 2014)

OMYgosh, I told my sis how our posts were together SB?? And she says, maybe I should change my title to Seal a meal, oh grosssssssssss!!!LOL


----------



## SifuPhil (May 6, 2014)

From Chat ...

"You are God - Vroom, Vroom!"


----------



## rkunsaw (May 7, 2014)

Rabbit is very good meat. I don't rabbit hunt anymore so I don't get to eat any. The pelts make good gloves and coats too. There should be more commercial rabbit meat in American grocery stores.


I'll et the billboard and  media attention it's getting brings in lots of business.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> OMYgosh, I told my sis how our posts were together SB?? And she says, maybe I should change my title to Seal a meal, oh grosssssssssss!!!LOL



Your sister has a great sense of humor! :lol:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



Another perfect picture:lofl::applause2:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 7, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> From Chat ...
> 
> "You are God - Vroom, Vroom!"



Omygosh, I went hunting for a man in a bunny suit eating pizza, and look what I found Phil!!  You can thank me later:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Omygosh, I went hunting for a man in a bunny suit eating pizza, and look what I found Phil!!  You can thank me later:lofl:



Wow - talk about synchronicity! I had a pic of myself in that outfit a while back! 

Can't find it right now, but basically my usual "stick my face into the proper place" shot. 

It's later, so thank you.


----------



## Ina (May 7, 2014)

Phil, You gotta look better than the guy in the blue, what with all your years working out and training. :thumb:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 7, 2014)

Ina said:


> Phil, You gotta look better than the guy in the blue, what with all your years working out and training. :thumb:



Well, at least my _seams_ would be straighter than _his_!


----------

